# 150 watt hps



## AZshwagg (Apr 4, 2006)

I saw that on ebay, u think i can flower one plant with that? only 150 watt hps, it said the ballast is refurbished?????


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 4, 2006)

That light can cover 3 sq. ft.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm only gonna flower one plant. I just wanna check with u guys before I decide to buy. really wana make a good choice, there's a 250 watt for like $140.00 (brand new) at my local store but this one is $74.00 (used Ballast).


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 4, 2006)

unless money is extraordinarily tight right now i'd try to get the 250 myself....it's taken me about 3 months to save up to get my 400 but it was definately worth the wait....i changed all the bulbs in my apartment to 14W CFL's to compensate for the wattage difference....i'm actually using 20 less watts a day but my grow light is 150 more watts....i'm also not too fond of the whole "refurbished" thing myself....especially on ebay with ballasts....just seems like an invitation for something bad....


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

insidesun.com

100 bucks total includes shipping and handling (75 bucks base price) for a 250W. Includes ballast, bulb, and batwing reflector. 
As far as refurbished all that is is the housing is original. the ballast and stuff is brand new. Inside sun the one I just listed is a refurb. except for the ballast housing everything was brand new with a 1 year warranty.


----------



## username812 (Apr 4, 2006)

you can find better deals than that, i know for a fact that hightech garden supply has 250w and 400w hps ballasts brand new, 2 year warranty for 60$ including shipping, you just have to connect the wires yourself, which takes about 5 minutes, i got both my hps and mh from them, very nice people.


----------



## username812 (Apr 4, 2006)

no housing though, i just used the box it came in.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 4, 2006)

cool, i'll give sum more places a look. Mutt i checked out insidesun and i couldn't find that deal but i could be mistaken, I'll check again.


----------



## username812 (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=item&id=739&prevaction=category&previd=2&prevstart=0


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 4, 2006)

also check greentree's hydro in vista, ca., www.greentrees.com. They have been selling 1000W HPS for $140 w/ a 5 year warranty. I'm sure they have the smaller one's also. It might not be listed on the site but give 'em a call, real cool folks also. He's the guy that came up with the multi-flow bucket system.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

They must a quit carrying it. I just got mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 4, 2006)

u think that 400 watt won't get extreamly hot? and it looks big i might need to modify the reflector.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

AZ I know people will push a bigger light and stuff. what will help is what is the size of your grow area. If that 150 will work for your situation than go for it.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks mutt, That what i needed to hear to make up mind. One more question  before i decide: Will the 150 w flower my plant good enough like the 250watt would or will i end up with a very small yeild with 150?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2006)

Rule of thumb 50W / sq.ft. or at the bare minimum for a decent grow would be 4000 lumens per sq. ft. a 150 HPS will give you 15000 lumens. so thats 3 sq. ft. of good grow area. I figure 3 plants SOG or 2 plants trained with an even canopy. IMHO

With that and 3 healthy female clones about 3 ounces or more every two months if grown perfect.

I would ditch that reflector and make a batwing or something that'll help. You'll want the bulb horizontal not vertical. that will maximize the area it can cover.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 5, 2006)

DUDE! Today is a happy day for me, I got a brand new 150 watt hps system!!!! here sum pic's, the stats are:

Lumen output: 16,000


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats man, your growin with sodium now. hehehehe. pack on them buds now. Great feelin gettin your first real grow light.  You reflector is great now. better than those vert. round ones.

Keep in mind the ballast is attached so you will haev a higher heat ratio than what your used to.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 5, 2006)

thanks mutt! I decided to add an extra fan dedicated to the light. I feel really gud right now!!!!!!!!


----------

